# Trouble with Network Configuration when installing



## Linc (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi guys, 

This is probably a noob question, but I can't get the network configuration to 'work' when installing FreeBSD. This screen: 







I have a dedicated server at a datacenter, I've received an email which contains the following addresses (left empty here):


```
------------
IP:
Gateway: 
Subnet: 
IPv6 Ranges:
IPv6 Gateway: 
IPv6 Prefixlen: 
DNS resolver 1: 
DNS resolver 2: 
DNS resolver 1: 
DNS resolver 2:
------------
```

However, FreeBSD also asks for a Hostname, and domain, I'm not sure what to enter there. If I leave it blank, or type in my own website domain/(or server.mydomain.com for hostname), it doesn't work. Sometimes it gives me the 'invalid IP' error.

I've got the feeling I'm oblivious to something quite simple. Anyone that can help me with this?

Thanks


----------



## pbd (Jun 26, 2011)

Hostname or domain are not important. But according to the screenshot you *need to enter gateway*.


----------



## Linc (Jun 27, 2011)

pbd said:
			
		

> Hostname or domain are not important. But according to the screenshot you *need to enter gateway*.



Hi pbd, thanks for your reply.

That screenshot is from the FreeBSD install manual by the way, I have entered the gateway address, but not the nameserver field, is that optional as well?


----------



## pbd (Jun 27, 2011)

Linc said:
			
		

> That screenshot is from the FreeBSD install manual by the way, I have entered the gateway address, but not the nameserver field, is that optional as well?



No installer uses domain names, so you have to enter a nameserver.


----------



## Linc (Jun 27, 2011)

pbd said:
			
		

> No installer uses domain names, so you have to enter a nameserver.



Right, I figured that the name serverwould be essential. However, I only received these addresses, how do I know that the nameserver address is?


```
------------
IP:
Gateway: 
Subnet: 
IPv6 Ranges:
IPv6 Gateway: 
IPv6 Prefixlen: 
DNS resolver 1: 
DNS resolver 2: 
DNS resolver 1: 
DNS resolver 2:
------------
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 27, 2011)

The 'DNS resolvers' are the nameservers.


----------

